# Porter Cable omnijig template 5122



## redBeard15 (Jan 20, 2016)

I recently purchased the omnijig template 5122 (adjustable through template) for my old Porter Cable 5116 jig from someone on Ebay. Unfortunately, the end angle brackets are missing.....

I have other templates for the jig but the mounting angle brackets for those templates are different than what is required for the 5122.

I'm wondering if anyone either has a 5122 template for sale or at least could provide me some pics and measurements for the angle brackets. I have a local metal shop in town that's willing to mill me a set, but I need some detailed specs.

Thanks!


----------

